# Paul George: 3 point contest + Dunk contest?



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/ian_thomsen/02/02/paul.george.pacers/



> Here's my idea for All-Star weekend: The NBA should invite Pacers swingman Paul George to compete in both the Slam Dunk and three-point contests.
> 
> The league would be recognizing the emergence of a versatile young player who is viewed by his team as a future star. At 21, George is more than a one-dimensional dunker and a long-distance specialist. He is one of the fundamental reasons for Indiana's 15-6 start, even as he generates long-term hope of becoming a superstar later in his career.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't be surprised to see him in the 3 pt contest, but I'd love to see him in both. It would give the Pacers a lot of exposure.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

HIs shot's too slow for him to be effective in the shootout. That and his legs would tire out fast. Dunk contest, I'm all for it. He's not the best and he won't do anything we haven't seen before, but he's worth an invite.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> HIs shot's too slow for him to be effective in the shootout. That and his legs would tire out fast. Dunk contest, I'm all for it. He's not the best and he won't do anything we haven't seen before, but he's worth an invite.


He has said he has some tricks up his sleeve that doesn't include jumping over the hood of a car.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

So any word if he's going, or not?

I'd love to see him in the dunk contest, even if he doesn't win it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Well Paul made it to the dunk contest this year! Congrats to him.

There's a new format this year with only one round with 3 dunks and fan voting. Fortunately Blake Griffin isn't in it this year so I think Paul may have a chance.


----------

